

As Online Video Surges, the .TV Domain Rides the Wave - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/business/media/a-newly-valuable-virtual-address.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
Eiriksmal
If this is as good for Tuvalu as .tk has been for Tokelau, I say hooray for
the .tv age! Next up: The British Indian Ocean Territory rises with the deluge
of .io domains.

~~~
corin_
According to a CNN piece from two years ago [1] Tokelau gets 1/6th of its
economy from .tk domains, but it's GDP is only $1.2m. Compare that to Tuvalu,
which according to this NYTimes piece first negotiated a deal worth $50m over
12 years, but now gets around $2m a year.

If I haven't screwed up my sums, that works out to roughly $150/person for
Tokelau compared to $200/person for Tuvalu

(Population TK 1,300, from CNN piece. TV 10,000 from NYT piece)

[1] [http://edition.cnn.com/2012/06/13/tech/web/tokelau-domain-
na...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/06/13/tech/web/tokelau-domain-name-
holder/?c=&page=2)

